# Adding new themes and effects to compiz



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

So i got compiz installed on my ubuntu feisty. Everything is working great, except im' having trouble with some of the effects. How do you have "no wallpaper" Like transparent. You know when you rotate the cube you can see right through it? Thats kinda what i want. Also i've downloaded "bryce_skydome.tar" from compiz-themes.com but i'm not sure how to load it.


----------



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

it might help to get the gnome compiz manager, but i can't install extra effects either. i also have tried installing more effects in ubuntu feisty, and the only thing i can find is the compiz-extra in the repository, and that adds a few plugins, but no transparent cube or stuff like that.


try beryl. i think compiz is way more stable, and ubuntu is meant to work with compiz, but i know that beryl has more plugins, such as the transparent cube.


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah, i actually am using bery at the moment, but i still cant seem to switch between themes with "emerald theme manager"


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

-paper_cut- said:


> yeah, i actually am using bery at the moment, but i still cant seem to switch between themes with "emerald theme manager"


why not?


----------



## -paper_cut- (Jul 31, 2006)

i'm not sure, i download themes at "compiz-themes.com" and theres a beryl section. I download a theme upload it onto emerald theme manager but nothing happens.


----------

